

Do i have to have company to apply YCombinator or angel.co? - raocah

do i have to have company to apply ycombinator or angel.co? because the application form asks for a company name location etc. i have a business idea but not yet established a company.
======
phantom_oracle
If it isn't asking for a company registration number, then I think any name
will do...

